# New Hankook Dynapro AT's on my 2500HD



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently got some new tires, 285-70-17's Hankook Dynapro At's I can honestly say they are the best tire I have ever had as far as snow traction, with my 8' Fisher hanging off the front and no weight in the body it is awesome, I can spin the tires if I try but going easy its great, I had Cooper Atr's before and those work good too but not nearly as good as these Hankooks, even after the nightmare Town Faire Tire put us through with them I still would buy another set and reccomend them to anyone for plowing.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I loved mine, but never got to run them in the snow before I sold the truck the other day. I put about 20k miles and they didn't hardly look worn... MUCH better than the GY Wrangler Silent Armors.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Had some on my Tundra but also sold it without too many miles on them. Ordering a set for my Tacoma next week and those should get a true test. I was impressed while I had them on the Tundra.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I bought a set last week and i love them. Never had a tire handle snow so well. price was reasonable too.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive yet to plow with mine but well tell u monday pushing 12 + inches.


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I just got new shoes for my 2007 2500 and went with destinations at 285 75 16 and they work very well in the snow plus they make the the truck look good way better then the donuts that come on them merry christmas everyone


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Those Hankook AT's are by far my favorite all around truck tire. I let a brand new set of 285's go on a truck I sold and still kick myself for it. The LT's in an "E" ride so great you'd never know they were a heavy duty truck tire.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Is that the AT or the ATM? It doesn't show the AT in more then one size?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

It says ATm on the tire, I plowed mostly in 2wd with them great plowing tire!! I highly reccomend them to anyone


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine worked great! best tire I have used so far!!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I found the downside to this tire. White letters only on the size I need. That would be a pain to rotate on the dually,


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I had ATm's for two years & 55k miles. First winter they were excellent, much better than the oem Bridgestones. Second winter with 30k miles they were NFG. This year I put on Hercules Terra Trac AT's and they've been amazing so far. Plowed 18" no problem and pulled 11k trailer in 12" unplowed roads. I'll see how long these last and decide which I like better.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have cooper discoverers 265s on my 2500HD and they work well for me


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mr. Jon;1186424 said:


> I had ATm's for two years & 55k miles. First winter they were excellent, much better than the oem Bridgestones. Second winter with 30k miles they were NFG. This year I put on Hercules Terra Trac AT's and they've been amazing so far. Plowed 18" no problem and pulled 11k trailer in 12" unplowed roads. I'll see how long these last and decide which I like better.


Exactly why I buy new tires every year just before plowing season.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

brad96z28;1188080 said:


> Exactly why I buy new tires every year just before plowing season.


Yes, I will be doing the same from now on.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

JustinD - Are these the ones?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPic.jsp?sidewall=Blackwall&tireMake=Hankook&tireModel=Dynapro+AT+RF08&sidewall=Blackwall

If you don't mind me asking where did you pick these up?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nope not those..........

These.....http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/tires/hankook/product/byName.do?tmn=DynaPro+ATM+RF10&typ=Truck%2FSUV

They came from Town Faire, but I hate Town Faire!!!


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

JustinD - I like the tread pattern - semi agressive - very nice selection


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

JustinD;1194738 said:


> Nope not those..........
> 
> These.....http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/tires/hankook/product/byName.do?tmn=DynaPro+ATM+RF10&typ=Truck%2FSUV
> 
> They came from Town Faire, but I hate Town Faire!!!


Nope u want the atm


----------

